
Web2.0 HOW-TO design style guide - ashu
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/web-2.0-design-style-guide.cfm
======
keesj
Pretty decent tutorial. One of the few that actually explains why certain
features in the current web2.0-trend are good.

